# Solved: Slow Speed on wireless laptop



## texastoy4her (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi all I have another problem with my home network I just set up.


On my wifes laptop which I have set up wirelessly sometimes on vertain games on pogo.com, the game will freeze for a few seconds..sometimes all together.

I know its not pogo cause I can play on my desktop with no probs.

Also is when playing on pokerstars..i am loseing connecivity.

Which also doesnt happen if I am on the desktop.

I went to my ISp site an ran a speed test and nad it is showing a huge drop n speed compared to doing it on the desktop.

The router I have is a D-Link DI 524wireless g

Any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

A strong possibility is wireless interference. Is there another network on the same or close channel? Maybe interference from 2.4Ghz cordless phone, microwave, TV, etc.? Or are you far enough away that the signal is not very strong?


----------



## texastoy4her (Nov 30, 2004)

I do have a cordless phone but dont remember the ghz it is...my daughter has played with them so much on the bare floors is rubbed most of the info off of them lol. Also have not been on the phone when the I have been having the problems

The T.V is about 15 feet away and as for how far I am from the router I am probably 20 feet.

If I open the network connections in windows it shows the signal strength to b excellent.
The microwave also has not been running.

As far as I am aware there is not another network with in range. Nothing shows up when I try to refresh the networks to see what is around so I can connect.

i dont know if it makes a difference with the phone or microwave not running at the times of the problems just thought I would let you know in case it does.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

A microwave not is use is no problem. However, a cordless phone and its base station periodically exchange signals.

1. Unplug the cordless base station and remove the battery from the handset (or put the handset well away from your router and laptop) and see if that makes a difference to your wireless speed and disconnects. If it does, some people get relief by changing the channel on the router (e.g., 1 instead of 11, or vice versa).

With the distances you reported the TV is not likely causing a problem unless it is in the path between router and laptop, and the laptop should be getting a strong signal, as you indicate it is.

2. Scan for available networks from 3 or 4 places with the laptop a few feet from the router. From where I am now using my wireless laptop I am getting somebody's very strong channel 11 signal that wiped me out until I changed to channel 1; but at my router's location that other signal is not even seen (probably because of garage door, automobiles, etc.). You may have the opposite situation.

If above two things don't help, what is the wireless adapter's brand and model? And, are you using Windows' WZC or the adapter's utility to manage the connection?


----------



## texastoy4her (Nov 30, 2004)

Unplugged the phone and tried, still have same problems.

No the TV is not in the path of the router and laptop.

Scanned for other networks but none are showing. Which I kinda expected cause where I live there is only 1 neighbor with in 50 feet of my house and I doubt then even have a computer lol.

My network adapter is an Inetel Pro 2200 BG Netowrk Connections.

Im not sure about the other question..whether I am using Windows WZC or the adapters utility to manage the connection.

When I am ready to connect I turn the laptop on...puch the wireless button on the keyboard and then double click the icon down by the clock..which opens the wireless network conection window..and if it hasnt connected by now I search for my network and then connect.

Also when I start having the problem I can open task manager and see that IEEXPLOR.EXE is takeing anywhere from 20-50 oercent of the CPU usage under the process tab. I downloaded Firefox but still have the same problem. Although I did not notice the increase in CPU usage as with IE.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Make sure you have the latest driver and utility for that adapter from your laptop's manufacturer. And use the Intel utility for better results (my opinion, but others have also had better results with Intel utility rather than WZC).


----------



## texastoy4her (Nov 30, 2004)

Ok what do you mean to use the adapters utility instead of WZC?

I dont know how to do this.

Will go to HP's website and see what drivers they have.

Also how do I know if the driver on the manufacturer's website is an updated version? I looked and see a driver for my adapter but it doesnt say whether it is an updated version or not. The only date it shows is 6/05


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Intel has a wireless utiility that they update at least as often as their driver. I don't recall the exact name and my laptop is currently off. But if you scan the programs installed (Start - All Programs ...) you'll recognize it if it's there.

If the HP site is similar to Dell's, the available downloads will be a package including both the utility and the drivers. When you install the utility (or maybe it's the first time you run it) it will ask if you want to turn off WZC.


----------



## texastoy4her (Nov 30, 2004)

I checked Start> All programs> and the only network thing I see is start> all programs>accessories>communication and then wireless network setup wizard

this is what I see when I look on HP's site for the update....

Driver - Modem Date Version Previous Size 

» Conexant S/W FAX/V.90 56K Modem Driver 

08-2005 7.20.00.00 A » Version 
1.69M 




Driver - Network Date Version Previous Size 

» Intel PRO/Wireless Drivers 

06-2005 4.00 E » Version 
5.79M this is the driver I have

» Broadcom Wireless LAN Driver 

06-2005 4.00 C » Version 
3.32M 

» Broadcom WLAN Network Adapters User Interface 

06-2005 4.00 C » Version 
17.21M 

» REALTEK RTL8100CL/RTL8110Sb NIC Driver 

12-2004 5.612.0628.2004 B - 2.68M 

» Broadcom WLAN Network Adapters Driver for Windows XP 

08-2004 3.00 B » Version 
3.31M


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The date on that driver compares well with my (Dell laptop) driver for the same adapter dated 7/19/2005. Does HP provide the utility also (which, by the way, is called simply "INTEL Proset Wireless")? Other than trying the Intel utility, I'm down to about three suggestions.

If the laptop has an ethernet port, try it wired. That will determine whether it's a wireless problem (which I have been assuming) or a more general problem with the laptop.

Find a free wireless hotspot (or a friend's wireless router) and try the laptop there.

Make sure you know your router's settings, reset it to factory settings, and reconfigure it. If it is a router problem, sometimes this will "refresh" it.


----------



## texastoy4her (Nov 30, 2004)

I didnt notice that "utility" on HPs site but will look again to see if I can find it.

Also just out of curiosity, when I first set my network up, I used WEP security.

But then after I had to do system restore and repair windows and all that when I set the network up again, I used WPA-SP. The more secure connection. Could this be a factor?

Where we live at I really dont think anyone around here is out trying to hack networks and the such. So if it might be a problem then I can reset and reconfigure with the WEP security.

My wife has gone to work now "with the laptop" lol, so I will have to wait till in the morning to try anything else.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

It's worth trying with no encryption, just to see what happens. WPA should be no more problematic, and probably less so, than WEP. But ya never know with Wi-Fi.

What's WPA-SP? I'm familiar with it being called WPA-PSK and WPA-Personal or just WPA, but haven't seen this form before.


----------



## texastoy4her (Nov 30, 2004)

Your right, its WPA-SPK...I was just going off of memory and I thought it was WPA-SP..my bad lol.

I just thought maybe thought might have something to do with it cause when I first set it up I didnt have any problems while online.

But after the restore and the problems getting the windows update to finally install,
thats when I started experienceing slower speeds and hangs up.

Something else I just thought about, earlier today while looking in the network connections, I have the icon for a LAN connection, A wireless connection icon and an internet gateway icon...and of course my dial up icon that she uses for when she is at work.

i was just kinda noseing arounf and double clicked the internet gateway icon and it showed a speed of 10mbps...while the network connection icon down by the clock shows connect at 54mbps....anything here?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't know what that internet gateway icon is. Maybe somebody else can explain it?

One started showing up on my laptop about a month ago, but doesn't seem to be causing me any problem.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

For 98 or ME, Start, Run, COMMAND to open a DOS window:
--- or ---
For 2K or XP, Start, Run, CMD to open a DOS window:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## texastoy4her (Nov 30, 2004)

Here is my ipconfig/all log for the laptop....I also had a problem with it this morn...i could not get it to connect to the router. I called the router tech support and had to change the SSID and couple other things and finally connected.

All thought I dont know about the speed yet as I just got on it.

Thanks

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Diana>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : your-4105e587b6
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
 WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network
Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-12-F0-45-4C-67
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, May 01, 2006 9:01:24 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, May 08, 2006 9:01:24 AM

C:\Documents and Settings\Diana>


----------



## texastoy4her (Nov 30, 2004)

bump


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, the IPCONFIG looks fine, but since you say it's currently connected, that would be expected. If it fails to connect, THEN we need to see the IPCONFIG.


----------



## texastoy4her (Nov 30, 2004)

Ahhhh ok...thought you wanted to take a look at it since I was having trouble get the corect speed out of it.

Which also...so far so good on it. Once I got it connecting this morning everything seemed to be working fine on it.

I set it back up with the WEP security instead of the WPA-PSK. I dont know if that hadnt anything to do with it but it seems to have the speed more so than it did with the WEP. I can now get on pokerstars with no connectivity loss.


----------



## texastoy4her (Nov 30, 2004)

I dont know if this will help or not...looks like its the same as the last ipcongi i listed but i have started losing connectivity again.

here is my ipconfig just in case.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Diana>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : your-4105e587b6
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network
Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-12-F0-45-4C-67
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, May 02, 2006 7:52:48 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, May 09, 2006 7:52:48 PM

C:\Documents and Settings\Diana>


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm thinking you have wireless interference, the variable speeds you mentioned are one clue. As you say, the IPCONFIG looks normal...


----------



## texastoy4her (Nov 30, 2004)

I am hopeing its fixed now.

When playing last night after I posted my last message I had norton pop up asking if I would to allow pokerstars to connect. I dont know why it done this as it was already allowed. So maybe that had something to do with it possibly?


----------



## texastoy4her (Nov 30, 2004)

Well, I'm wih ya'll.

Thinking there is interference. but I dont know from what. Everything I have tried hasnt seemed to work. I time it work fine and then the next it wont.

Is it possible that the router could be bad and thus not sending the signal properly? Is there a way to check this?

I have changed channels and dotn see any other networks that I could be picking up.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Ask HP why they don't make the Intel utility available along with the driver. Here is another (at least at the moment) happy convert to that utility: http://forums.techguy.org/networking/464203-wireless-problems.html#post3582150


----------



## texastoy4her (Nov 30, 2004)

I went back to HP's site and found this......

NOTE: If Intel PROSet Software is required, please obtain SoftPaq Number SP30765. Intel PROSet software is only required if advanced user profile management, single-sign-on capabilities, advanced diagnostics, or access to wireless networks that use Cisco Compatible Extensions are needed. Typically, home and small office, home office (SOHO) users do not need the Intel PROSet software.

Not knowing if it was required or what not since I am new to this, I didnt download this.

I did however download the driver just to see and so far so good. I have been able to get on and play with no problems.

I didnt DL this sooner cause i didnt think it was actually an update. Or should I say I couldnt tell whether it was an udate. It shows to be the same version as the 1 I have.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"I didnt DL this sooner cause i didnt think it was actually an update. Or should I say I couldnt tell whether it was an udate. It shows to be the same version as the 1 I have."

Isn't wireless a blast!  I like Wi-Fi, but it's so frustrating how seemingly "nothing" will make it suddenly not work, and how seemingly "nothing" will get it working great again.

Who knows--maybe that driver is an update but somebody at HP forgot to change the version indicator. Maybe I'll start advising to "download the latest driver even if you apparently have it already."


----------



## texastoy4her (Nov 30, 2004)

Well....I am still having intermittent problems. Lose connectivity.

Do you think I should DL the PROSET software from HP?

Other than that I guess I will have to just keep trying different things.

Ive changed the place of the router and changed channels.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I would try the PROSET software; of course, I already use it. 

But first, try this (just occurred to me) that I copied from somewhere:

WZC periodic disconnects

Many home and small organizations secure their wireless networks using WEP or, preferably, WPA. But some institutions use the enterprise-oriented IEEE 802.1X authentication framework, which Windows XP supports natively.

Unfortunately, if you don&#8217;t use 802.1X on your wireless network, Wireless Zero Configuration may interrupt your connection when it periodically attempts to perform 802.1X authentication against your associated access point.

To prevent interruptions in connectivity, disable 802.1X authentication for your wireless network adapter. In Windows, open the Network Connections control panel. Locate your wireless adapter, double-click it, and choose Properties and then Wireless Networks. You should see a tab labeled Authentication, in which you can disable &#8220;Enable IEEE 802.1X Authentication for this network&#8221;.


----------



## texastoy4her (Nov 30, 2004)

To prevent interruptions in connectivity, disable 802.1X authentication for your wireless network adapter. In Windows, open the Network Connections control panel. Locate your wireless adapter, double-click it, and choose Properties and then Wireless Networks. You should see a tab labeled Authentication, in which you can disable Enable IEEE 802.1X Authentication for this network.

When I double click my wireless adapter...choose properties...I do not see anything that says wireless networks.

I got a box that says 1394 network properties.

Then this is a general tab..which has a drop down menu saying connect using...1394 net adapter. Then another section under that that says "This connection uses the following items:
client for microsoft
file and printer sharing for microsoft networks
intel protocol

and then there is an advanced tab..when i click on it it has 2 sections..windows firewall settings and internet connection sharing.

I will see if I can find that PROSET on HP's site...Didnt see it anywhere so will have to look around lol.


----------



## texastoy4her (Nov 30, 2004)

LOL OK scratch my last post.

I found out I was clicking the wrong icon in my network connections.

Found what you were talking about but the Enable IEEE 802.1X Authentication for this network. is already unchecked. Which I would assume means that it will not use this method.

Also I searched HP'S site and can not find that PROSET

Will send them a message and wait for a respons.


----------



## texastoy4her (Nov 30, 2004)

TerryNet said:


> The date on that driver compares well with my (Dell laptop) driver for the same adapter dated 7/19/2005. Does HP provide the utility also (which, by the way, is called simply "INTEL Proset Wireless")? Other than trying the Intel utility, I'm down to about three suggestions.
> 
> If the laptop has an ethernet port, try it wired. That will determine whether it's a wireless problem (which I have been assuming) or a more general problem with the laptop.
> 
> ...


I have had the laptop connected straight to the modem before and had no prolems.

It was a little "slower" than my desktop but I am thinking that is because of the laptops proccessor which is only 1.5


----------



## texastoy4her (Nov 30, 2004)

Ok I finally have the Intel Proset Utility.

Had to go to Intels site and after about 30 mins of searching found it lol.

Got it downloaded and install and waiting to see if it makes a difference.

Is there anything special I need to do with the Intel Proset?


----------



## texastoy4her (Nov 30, 2004)

After installing the PROSET and doing the same things that before I would lose conection...I still lose connection.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

This may seem like a dumb question, but are you sure that you are using the Intel utility AND that the Windows' WZC is turned off? (Sometimes both are running, and that causes problems.)

To double check: Control Panel - Administrative Tools - Services; scroll down and make sure that Windows Zero Configuration is not started. (If it is started, stop it and set its Startup type to Disabled.)

You asked earlier if this could be a router problem. That is always a possibility, but to me that seems unlikely for these disconnects. Nonetheless, two things you could try:

1. Make sure you know the router's settings, reset it to factory settings, and reconfigure it.

2. Look for a firmware update.

If none of the above pan out, I'm at the end of my knowledge, experience and even guesses.


----------



## texastoy4her (Nov 30, 2004)

There is no dumb question especially with me lol. I just figured that starting the Intel Proset would not start the WZC. Did not know that it could still start or how to disable or anything else about it.

I double checked it and it was not running...however it did show in the startup column to be automatic..so i disabled it.

As for reconfiguring the router. I have done this many times when I was having the other problems. I would have to reset the router and then reconfigure to get the laptop to connect again.

But if nothing else I could always do it again now that I seem to have all other problems fixed.

When you start talking firmware and what not to me lol...it's like your talking greek lol. I dont know what you are saying.

How would I go about checking or doing an update on the firmware?

Ok I am a little dense on subjects such as these lol. I went to D-links site and found out how to do the upgrade on the firmware.

However I'm not sure if it was done right. When I followed the steps and opened the router setup page...it showed my current firmware of version 4..date of oct something. On D-Links web site...the firmware version showed to be version 4 also but had a date of december something.

So I went ahead and downloaded it. Went through the process of upgradeing but when I went back to the router setup page it still showed a date of october something. So I am not sure if the upgrade took or what.

Also it stated on D-links website that after doing the upgrade it would erase everything..pw's and all. But everything is just like it was.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't have experience with firmware updates, but it sure sounds like your attempt didn't "take."

Maybe I should have thought of the following before, but I was just so sure it was wireless interference or a driver/utility problem. 

Try connecting the laptop to something else--a friend's wireless router or a free wireless hotspot (library?).

Or try connecting something else to your router--a friend's laptop or maybe borrow somebody's wireless USB adapter and try that with either of your PCs.

If you can try both of these, at least the problem should then be isolated to router or adapter.


----------



## texastoy4her (Nov 30, 2004)

Im not sure if the library in this hick town has wifi ability but can check it out.

Also i just found out that my uncle now has laptop so will get with him to see about using it to hook up to the router.

Also, I guess I should have said something sooner but then again I dont know if it matters.

When I say I lose connecton, I can look at the icon by the clock and it will show still connected.

What happens...say i am playing on pokerstars...they have it set up to where you can monitor your connection status. All of a sudden my status will drop from 100% to say 10 %..which then makes it take longer for me to peform any actions.

When this is happening I can open firefox and check or do just about anything else.

This is the same type of problem I have when playing on pogo and the game "freezes" or "hangs" on me. Usually it will hang for about 20 seconds and then go back to normal. But while it is hung, I can open another browser window and do just about anything else.


----------



## texastoy4her (Nov 30, 2004)

Sorry its taken so long for me to get back with ya'll but had to wait for my uncle to come in. He is a truck driver.

But any how, I could connect his laptop on my network and not have any problems.

As for trying my laptop on another network or WIFI hotspot, there isnt 1 around here.

I noticed to that after I restart my laptop and go to use the INTEL PROSET to connect to my network, it will tell me something about it being disable cause another wireless network device is communicating with the intell pro 2200 ( which is the network deviceI have on my laptop).

Dont know if it makes a difference just thought I woudl throw it out there.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"... another wireless network device is communicating with the intell pro ..."

Device? Or utility? Sometimes WZC magically comes back to life.

To double check: Control Panel - Administrative Tools - Services; scroll down and make sure that Windows Zero Configuration is not started. (If it is started, stop it and set its Startup type to Disabled.)

At least with your uncle's laptop you've pretty well eliminated the router as being the problem.


----------



## texastoy4her (Nov 30, 2004)

Your right it does say uitility and not device as I previously stated. This is exactly what it says.

Another wireless network utility is communicating with the intel PRO/WIRELESS adapter. To avoid conflicts, intels profile management features have been temporaily disabled.

I checked the WZC and in he status cloumn it doesnt show anything and then in the startup type it shows disabled.


----------



## texastoy4her (Nov 30, 2004)

What could this other utility be? As, as far as I can tell, WZC is not on.

COuld this be causeing the problems I am having?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't know what that other utility is. And it very likely is causing you problems. Maybe with all the stuff we've been doing, there's an older version of Intel's utility????

Play detective. Go into Add/Remove programs and see if you can find any wireless utility looking thing that shouldn't be there.

*EDIT: Look in the Startup Folder to see what's there.*

Right click on an empty part of the Task Bar and select 'Task Manager." Look on the Applications tab for anything suspicious looking. Then look on the Process tab and again look for any wireless utility looking thing that shouldn't be there.


----------



## texastoy4her (Nov 30, 2004)

You got me. I dont know what the other utility could be either lol.

I checked ADD/REMOVE and the only utility I could tell is there is the INTEL PROSET.

Also looked at the taskmanager and on the applications tab nothing is showing.

Other than what I have opened...Firefox.

On the proccess tab, I Don't see any other utilitys running but then again I can't really tell what all that stuff is anyways lol.

Do you think running a search for utility might find it?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm lost. In desperation I'd remove the Intel Proset, restart the PC, and install the Intel Proset again (keeping my fingers crossed).


----------



## texastoy4her (Nov 30, 2004)

I didnt see you say this earlier .....
EDIT: Look in the Startup Folder to see what's there.

but I did now. Clcik start..all programs..start up..and nothing is in there.

I uninstalled the Intell Proset and am still experiencing the same problem.

I am starting to wonder if maybe it is something with my ISP as I have started to have some of the same problems on my desktop.

Will have to wait and call them in the morning.


----------



## texastoy4her (Nov 30, 2004)

Spoke to my ISP and they had me do a ping and then report the time.

When I done this, the time was in between 30 something and 40 something milliseconds.

Then I started noticing some of the times went up to 150-160 ms and then there were some that were 200 and something. I told my ISP this and they said it was still fine...as long as it doesnt get up to 400.

They want me to keep running the pings when I experience the problem and the report the times.

I just done this and some of the times had gotten upto 400 something and 300 something.

Can anyone explain what this means? And is there anything I can do or is it all on my ISP?


----------



## defunct (Sep 1, 2003)

Do you remember Batfink? He used to sent out a sonar beep and it would come back to him with spying info? Pinging is a bit like sonar, you send out some info to an address and see how long it takes to come back. This can give an idea of how far away (or how poorly connected) the pinged address is.

The difference in your ping times is worrying. OK 400 milliseconds isn't very long but it's 10x longer than 40 which means a web page that normally takes 2 seconds to load will take 20 seconds at slower times...

If this is on your desktop i'd be considering your isp too...


----------



## texastoy4her (Nov 30, 2004)

LOL no I have no idea who batfink is.

But thanks for the info. 

I knew it was something along those line but really didnt know exactly what it meant.

When I spoke to my ISP earlier he said something about the latency? (however you spell it lol)

Said thats why he wants the times is if the latency has become a problem then they will get more bandwidth to my area...whatever that means also lol.


----------



## defunct (Sep 1, 2003)

latency is what the ping procedure measures: the amount of time for a packet of info to be sent and/ or returned.

Low latency can be offset by broader bandwidth in the same way extra lanes can speed up congested highways. Maybe your ISP has been expanding customers without expanding its network? Keep bugging them about the 400ms ping, sounds like they accept some problem there anyway so should return results...


----------



## texastoy4her (Nov 30, 2004)

Hey All,

I would like to thank all who have helped me with this problem.

After consulting my ISP, it was determind that was not the problem.

I called my router tech people and they had me change a couple of things and so far so good.

I know I had said I could connect my uncles laptop and not have any problems but I am guessing it was just 1 of those times that I would not have any problems.


Thanks Again.


----------

